# [Solved] Cannot get wireless working, Intel Advanced-N 6250

## copeland

I recently installed Gentoo with kernel 3.7.10 onto my laptop (Samsung RC512-S01US with SSD) and I am having issues getting the wireless card to work. I have everything else working properly (haven't configured Optimus yet, don't use WiMAX) but I am baffled by this wireless issue. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Attached kernel.config file: http://pastebin.com/F8dk2rLG

```
# lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0104 (rev 09)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0101 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0116 (rev 09)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1c3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1c2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1c20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1c10 (rev b4)

00:1c.3 0604: 8086:1c16 (rev b4)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:1c18 (rev b4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1c26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1c49 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1c03 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1c22 (rev 04)

01:00.0 0302: 10de:0dec (rev a1)

02:00.0 0280: 8086:0087 (rev 5f)

03:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 06)

04:00.0 0c03: 1033:0194 (rev 04)
```

```
# lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: f4000000-f50fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000e1ffffff

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 41

   Memory at f5400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=64]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f760a000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7608000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 52

   Memory at f7600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: f6c00000-f75fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e3700000-00000000e40fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: f6200000-f6bfffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e2c00000-00000000e35fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev b4) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: f5800000-f61fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000e2100000-00000000e2afffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7607000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Capabilities: [98] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 42

   I/O ports at e0b0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e0a0 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e060 [size=32]

   Memory at f7606000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [b0] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18

   Memory at f7605000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at e040 [size=32]

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108M [GeForce GT 525M] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=128]

   Expansion ROM at f5000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [b4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

   Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 [Kilmer Peak] (rev 5f)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N + WiMAX 6250 2x2 AGN

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at f6c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-23-15-ff-ff-a8-6b-64

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 51

   I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

   Memory at e2c04000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at e2c00000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

   Capabilities: [d0] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 01-00-00-00-68-4c-e0-00

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

04:00.0 USB controller: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c0ae

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f5800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff

   Capabilities: [150] Latency Tolerance Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
```

I'm not sure what the dummy0 device is, I presume it is where my wifi card would be or a pseudo interface.

```
# ifconfig     

dummy0: flags=195<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether 5a:21:c4:a1:f4:d2  txqueuelen 0  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 28  bytes 10444 (10.1 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 10.63.129.77  netmask 255.255.254.0  broadcast 10.102.79.255

        ether e8:11:32:51:79:10  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 5228  bytes 538392 (525.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 11  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2283  bytes 471718 (460.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 308 (308.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 308 (308.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

dmesg outputs nothing about iwlwifi being pulled in. I'm wondering if I have my kernel misconfigured to pull it in.

```
# dmesg | grep -i iwl
```

udev has the firmware-loader USE flag.

```
# emerge -pv udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-200  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc -doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB
```

iwl6050-ucode is the latest version for my wireless card.

```
# eix -I iwl6050

[I] sys-firmware/iwl6050-ucode

     Available versions:  ~9.201.4.1 41.28.5.1

     Installed versions:  41.28.5.1(10:24:29 05/02/13)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 6250-AGN ucode
```

The firmware is in the /lib/firmware directory.

```
# ls /lib/firmware

3com      bnx2   ess                   matrox   radeon  whiteheat.fw

acenic    cis    iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode  ositech  sun     whiteheat_loader.fw

adaptec   cxgb3  kaweth                qlogic   tehuti  yamaha

advansys  e100   korg                  r128     tigon
```

Again, any help is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

CopelandLast edited by copeland on Fri May 03, 2013 1:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## chithanh

lspci -v (or -k) does not show kernel driver in use, this usually means that your kernel is misconfigured or the module is not loaded.

Verify with "modinfo iwlwifi" (PCI vendor and device ID) that the iwlwifi module thinks that it is for your hardware.

----------

## copeland

```
# modinfo iwlwifi

modinfo: ERROR: Module iwlwifi not found.
```

Any insight on how I could go about fixing this issue? I've checked everything in the kernel and iwlwifi is loaded as a module (M).

Should this be set to =y?

```
# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set
```

I followed both of these guides for what to enable in the kernel:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

----------

## chithanh

Looks like you did not run make modules_install from your current kernel's directory.

----------

## copeland

Currently running from /usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo-r1/ using .config provided earlier.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux-3.7.10-gentoo-r1/

# make && make modules_install

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `relocs'.

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

  CHK     include/generated/compile.h

make[3]: `arch/x86/realmode/rm/realmode.bin' is up to date.

  CHK     kernel/config_data.h

Kernel: arch/x86/boot/bzImage is ready  (#4)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 43 modules

  INSTALL drivers/firmware/dmi-sysfs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/hwmon/coretemp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8169.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/mii.ko

  INSTALL fs/fuse/fuse.ko

  INSTALL lib/cordic.ko

  INSTALL lib/crc-ccitt.ko

  INSTALL lib/crc7.ko

  INSTALL lib/crc8.ko

  INSTALL lib/libcrc32c.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/ipt_MASQUERADE.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/iptable_nat.ko

  INSTALL net/ipv4/netfilter/nf_nat_ipv4.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat_ftp.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat_irc.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/nf_nat_sip.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_LOG.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko

  INSTALL net/netfilter/xt_nat.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-timer.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0132.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cirrus.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

  DEPMOD  3.7.10-gentoo-r1

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol efi_enabled

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol register_cpu_notifier

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_cpu_notifier

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol malloc_sizes

depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/3.7.10-gentoo-r1/video/nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol module_layout

```

Still not showing iwlwifi:

```
# modinfo iwlwifi

modinfo: ERROR: Module iwlwifi not found.
```

----------

## copeland

Rebuilt the kernel from scratch and it's working properly now. My best guess is the .config file was not working properly.

Thanks for your help,

Copeland

----------

